# Skeleton/Pregnancy Reveal Costume



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

Definitely not my original idea but too fun not to share. I saw this idea long before we were even trying for #2 and I'm thrilled I was able to use it!

I wore this last year as we took our daughter around to TOT with friends and family. Then we posted the photo on FB with the caption "The 3 of us decided to go as skeletons this year". It took some longer than others to catch on, some said they thought my husband was hiding in the background or something as the 3rd person. =)


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

as a soon to be minted Grand pa.. where can i get that shirt for my daughter?


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

dariusobells said:


> as a soon to be minted Grand pa.. where can i get that shirt for my daughter?


I made this one myself but I think they have some on Etsy? If you can't find one let me know and maybe I can help you out. =)


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

too cute!


----------

